# Smack em n stack em



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Day - 9.1.14
I havent had an opportunity to post up this years dove hunts till today. Was a great opener for 2014. A good friend, my son n I hit the fields early for the opening to get our Mojo doves set up. Lots of shooting in the area and plenty of doves. I had my 15 birds in the cooler by 11:00 am. My compatriots both had their limit by Noon. We also managed a few ECD bonus birds.

Day 2 - 9.2.14
Same friend from the opener joined me again for another good day afield. Again arrived early to set up the Mojo's but the birds werent flying as heavy and the action wasnt as good at that spot as it was the day before. After a couple hours of slow shooting we decided to get out and walk the sunflowers & sagebrush to do some jump shooting. This proved to be quite successful for me and I had my limit by 12:30. My friend was at 10 birds and decided that made him happy for the day. 
We decided to give the doves a break and head home. Again we were able to pick up a few ECD bonus birds.

I've made my family and neighbors very happy this week with some delicous grilled dove skewers. What a great way to begin the season.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I love walking the brush about mid day and hunting them like quail. If the actions slow I would rather sleep in a little and find them that way than sit and wait


----------

